# Mojotone kits. Any advice?



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Morning all. 
Winter is about to hit here in Cow-town, time for an "In the mancave project"!
As some of you may remember I have a Peavey Vintage '73 410 I "liberated" from a junkpile.
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...ell-happened-there-!-quot&p=460542#post460542

it's a rats nest.

So, i was thinking (I know, it DOSE hurt) about going the Tweed Bassman route. 
I have the cab,speakers, transformers, chassis & goodies.

Is the Mojotone the way to go?
http://www.mojotone.com/amp-parts/a...ed-Bassman-Style-Small-Parts-Kit#.VgmFyPlViko


Advice is always expected & respected.

Cheers gang.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't know about Mojotone but I am a huge fan of Trinity Amps kits. You won't find a better manual or support. To top it all off, the amps sound amazing. I've built 2: Trinity 18W Plexi and a Trinity TC-15 (15W version of a Matchless DC30). 

I don't think Trinity offers a Bassman kit though. Good luck on the build. If I had a bit more cash on hand and our dollar was in better shape, I would definitely build another Trinity kit over the winter.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

You can't go wrong with this guy's stuff. Great guy, great support.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Fender-Style...-components-/111774737432?hash=item1a064b2418


----------



## scoltx (Mar 31, 2013)

Also Boothill has affordable kits, but you will need to source the tranformers and tubes. They also don't provide cabs or speakers but a nice chassis is included.

A 5F6 kit will run $250 US

http://boothillamps.com/5F6_Kits.php

My cabinet guy built me 3 5E3 sized finger jointed pine cabs so I'm probably going to go with a BootHill 5E3 or Prolux kit in one of them. They run around $190 US for 5E3

Scoltx


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

I'm a noob at electronics. Any of these kits suitable for a noob??


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Trinity is suitable for a novice IMO. You get a big manual with it that walks you through everything. And of course the online support via forum or email is second to none. I don't know if any other kits offer that kind of support.


----------

